# Killington 4/4-4/5, Bear Mountain Mogul Chalenge



## mondeo (Feb 12, 2009)

So if we can put Sundown bump comp threads up 2 months in advance, I figure I can start this one.

Who's in for BMMC this year? Not planning on doing well, but figure I'll get one under my belt before hopefully having a shot at making Sunday next year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2009)

Good on you for committing to doing the comp.

I say Hogwash that you won't do well.  Life can change quickly, you never know what next season will bring for you.  You've got real talent and if you want to make it to Sunday, no better time than this April for you.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> So if we can put Sundown bump comp threads up 2 months in advance, I figure I can start this one.
> 
> Who's in for BMMC this year? Not planning on doing well, but figure I'll get one under my belt before hopefully having a shot at making Sunday next year.



I'm going to do one comp this year.  Either the black magic challenge or the bmmc.


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 13, 2009)

I might be down for this. I will let you know when we get a little bit closer. What is the cost to enter?


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 13, 2009)

We'll be there with our usual campsite (KZone sign). All CLITS are welcome of course.


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

Some more info:

http://news.alpinezone.com/52486/


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Some more info:
> 
> http://news.alpinezone.com/52486/



never been to the BMMC but it sounds like a lot of fun to hang out and watch.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 25, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> never been to the BMMC but it sounds like a lot of fun to hang out and watch.



the party is basically the highlight.  Its freakin HUGE!  (although last year it was curtailed a bit due to some new regs about alcohol)...  I have a feeling this year its going to be back to its normal size...  Feel free to stop by the KZone campsite.  We put up a big blue and white sign.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 25, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> the party is basically the highlight. Its freakin HUGE! (although last year it was curtailed a bit due to some new regs about alcohol)... I have a feeling this year its going to be back to its normal size... Feel free to stop by the KZone campsite. We put up a big blue and white sign.


I hope you're right, especially given the fact that it'll be my first time, but I have doubts. Until they allow BYOB back into the equation, I don't really see it coming back, from what I've heard.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2009)

do they allow the general public to ski the course when the comp is not going on?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 25, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> do they allow the general public to ski the course when the comp is not going on?


That's a fairly brief part of the day (like 3-4,) and skiing the competition lines on Saturday won't win you any friends given the fact that the finals are on Sunday. But they leave the course up afterwards, just with the kickers blocked off.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 25, 2009)

There's a really good chance I'll be up at K on the 4th.  I might swing by to check it out after my lunchtime safety meeting.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 27, 2009)

Bus trip on the 5th so I may be there.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 27, 2009)

Planning on being there sun...and mon


----------



## danny p (Mar 30, 2009)

i'll be up there saturday...


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm heading up friday-sunday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## danny p (Apr 3, 2009)

danny p said:


> i'll be up there saturday...



I'm out.  Can't justify the drive time based on the forecast.  I might regret it but oh well.  Looks like there will be a couple more weekend opportunities now that they are staying open later.
Have fun peeps and good luck to all the competitors!


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 3, 2009)

Rain all day Saturday, I,m out also.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 4, 2009)

holy crap, i was just looking at kzone and the whole thing is a total bust.

SUNDOWN RULES!!!

we had more competitors then that place has spectators.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> holy crap, i was just looking at kzone and the whole thing is a total bust.
> 
> SUNDOWN RULES!!!
> 
> we had more competitors then that place has spectators.


I was over there just to check it out. Brutal weather and zero crowds. I took some pics and video. Will post up later.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> holy crap, i was just looking at kzone and the whole thing is a total bust.
> 
> SUNDOWN RULES!!!
> 
> we had more competitors then that place has spectators.



Bump or Bust is going to be something else next year. :lol:

I know a lot of the K-zoners claim there was a lot bigger turn out in years past even with crappy weather, but I'm sure the roaring winds and cloudy cold weather didn't help. If it was sunny and 60 degrees, there would have been a lot more people. just look at all the AZers in this thread that bagged it due to weather. Oh well.


----------

